# fitness



## hunden (Dec 25, 2021)

how has fitness evolved in the 21st century?


----------



## ikellson (Dec 31, 2021)

80% of successful staying “in shape” is psychoIogical. Only 20% is the “how to”. I have a strong commitment to my health, physical strength and appearance, because I’ve see so many people literally abuse their bodies and live miserable, sick and weak lives, when they could be healthy, vibrant, strong and happy instead. Our bodies are the temples of our souls. Weak body = weak mind. As within so without.


----------



## hunden (Dec 31, 2021)

ikellson said:


> 80% of successful staying “in shape” is psychoIogical. Only 20% is the “how to”. I have a strong commitment to my health, physical strength and appearance, because I’ve see so many people literally abuse their bodies and live miserable, sick and weak lives, when they could be healthy, vibrant, strong and happy instead. Our bodies are the temples of our souls. Weak body = weak mind. As within so without.



you are right?
what about motivation?


----------



## ikellson (Dec 31, 2021)

I don’t hang out with physically, mentally and spiritually weak people. Their views, habits and overall perception of life always rubs off on me and makes me engage in unhealthy, unproductive and unspiritual acts.
I don’t buy sweets or junk food when going shopping. If it’s not in the house https://enrgifitness.com/whats-your-motivation/ , I can’t eat it and will not even be tempted to eat it.
I NEVER go shopping when hungry. If I do, I always end up buying junk food and calorically dense bullshit.


----------

